# Specialty Shows??



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think a lot depends on the club that is running it. Some will have more then just conformation. When my club holds a specialty, there are several hundred Goldens there. Talk about something to see!

The most fun is sweepstakes, where the little doggies compete for cash!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I think a lot depends on the club that is running it. Some will have more then just conformation. When my club holds a specialty, there are several hundred Goldens there. Talk about something to see!
> 
> The most fun is sweepstakes, where the little doggies compete for cash!


I love the Veterans Classes, too, though. There is something about seeing the great dogs in our pedigrees in person, showing those little doggies "how it's done"!

Specialties are a great place to learn about a breed. If you have an opportunity to go, even to watch, I'd suggest it. You will learn more about type, structure, movement, grooming at a specialty than you'll ever see at an all breed show.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a question. If I do go to show or watch, can I take pictures? I think I would have fun doing that! 

Now the second day of the specialty show, there is also an all-breed show. Will you be put up against all breeds or will there be a seperate section? I think we might have to stay at a hotel...depending on when we go in. But instead of waking up bright and early, I'd rather sleep in.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, I never thought about Veterans. It is great to see the golden oldies! It's too bad we can't go back and see some of the big time oldies who are now at the bridge (and in every pedigree also). We have a bunch of vintage Golden Retriever News magazines around. I guess I'll just have to settle for that.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Just a question. If I do go to show or watch, can I take pictures? I think I would have fun doing that!
> 
> Now the second day of the specialty show, there is also an all-breed show. Will you be put up against all breeds or will there be a seperate section? I think we might have to stay at a hotel...depending on when we go in. But instead of waking up bright and early, I'd rather sleep in.


Try to avoid using a flash, but pictures are OK.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Just a question. If I do go to show or watch, can I take pictures? I think I would have fun doing that!
> 
> Now the second day of the specialty show, there is also an all-breed show. Will you be put up against all breeds or will there be a seperate section? I think we might have to stay at a hotel...depending on when we go in. But instead of waking up bright and early, I'd rather sleep in.


1. Buy a catalog. Mark placement, make notes by the dogs you like

2. Take pictures.

3. Ask someone if they might actually allow you to "go over" their dog and to tell you what it is that a judge is actually looking for. If you can do this with several dogs, you will start to understand what makes up the Golden. 

The all breed show will be different. Goldens will compete seperately, as do all breeds, but the dog chosen Best of Breed will also compete in the Sporting Group against the breed winners of all the respective sporting dogs (Poiinter, Setters, Retrievers, Spaniels...)

Don't *plan* on sleeping in - the shows won't wait for you!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Oh yeah, I never thought about Veterans. It is great to see the golden oldies! It's too bad we can't go back and see some of the big time oldies who are now at the bridge (and in every pedigree also). We have a bunch of vintage Golden Retriever News magazines around. I guess I'll just have to settle for that.


 
"SOME" of us have been around long enough to have actually known those "vintage" dogs, thank you very much!!! :bowl:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, I'm certainly old enough to have seen them (that is bald and grey vern).


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> 1. Buy a catalog. Mark placement, make notes by the dogs you like
> 
> 2. Take pictures.
> 
> ...


 
Ok thank you Laura!!

I know...but I'd rather get up at 7 than 5 or 4 in the morning!! 

So...by being 'different'...the speicalty won't be in by the other breeds? Sorry if I'm asking too many questions about this...but this is SO EXCITING TO ME!! I can't wait to go....if my parents let me...LOL!:

Oh Vern...your not old...you just feel like it and your probably not!! 

Do they have vendors there at these shows?? And do they give out Golden prizes...if we win?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Ok thank you Laura!!
> 
> I know...but I'd rather get up at 7 than 5 or 4 in the morning!!
> 
> ...


 
Everything should be published in the premiums (the entry pamphlet with info about the show) - the one for the Specialty as well as for the all-breed show. If the Specialty is being held as an Independant Specialty, it will likely be by itself. If it is held in conjunction with the All-Breed shows, then yes, the other breeds will be judged at the same time as the Goldens are being shown. If you are entering Maddie in something, you will receive a judging program which will tell you what time you will need to be there. I'd rather get up at 7 as opposed to 4 or 5, too, but unfortunately, it usually doesn't end up that way! 
Most shows do have an assortment of vendors, and the prizes that will be awarded must be published in the premium list per AKC Rules and Regulations for Dog Shows.

Where is the show, and what Specialty is it? Maybe some of the WI folks will be attending and can show you the ropes. I might even consider going if the judges are good...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

There should be vendors there. 

Usually, the ribbons they award are much bigger then the usual fare you get at all-breed shows. I've been to specialties where three to five-hundred goldens show up. Making the first cut at those kind of shows is a big deal. Don't be disappointed if you don't come out with a ribbon. You just need to try again next time.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh...I'd only be doing Rally. Which that shouldn't be too much of an entry...but you never know.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Duh. I answered my own question.*

The show is the Badger Specialty. I judged Sweeps for that Specialty this year. I am contemplating entering. So, maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Oh...I'd only be doing Rally. Which that shouldn't be too much of an entry...but you never know.


Well, I hope you win big time. The more competition there is, the more fun the win is!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> The show is the Badger Specialty. I judged Sweeps for that Specialty this year. I am contemplating entering. So, maybe I'll see you there!


Well Laura...I hope to see you there too!! Message me tomorrow and let me know for sure...and I'll let you know at a later time, and send my entry in! I'd love to meet up with you! Maybe I can get some pointers!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Have fun and please do take pictures! Can't wait to see them! 

I've never been to a Golden Specialty but I've been to a Silky Terrier one - back when we were showing them in the late 70's they were fairly rare and it was very exciting to see so many in one show.

Looking forward to seeing and hearing all about it!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, don't worry...I'll take LOTS OF PICTURES!! Goldens are my favorite breed...and I wouldn't miss this show for the world!


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

PG, you by chance going to the large show next weekend in Minnesota!? I know there are 80 Goldens set to be there.

Jack Onofrio Dog Shows, L.L.C.
(Land O Lakes)


----------

